# [SOLVED] Cannot renew the IP address



## schishti786 (Jul 18, 2011)

I just recently developed this new problem with my PC Windows laptop sp 3 that is going to be the death of me. The wireless internet won't connect because I have an invalid IP address. I called Comcast, who directed me to the command "release/renew". "Renew", however, came up with this error. "An error occurred while renewing interface WIreless Network Connection: The RPC server is unavailable." So I go to services.msc, but my RPC is started (tidbit: the RPC locator is off, but I don't know what that's for...). After surfing online for solutions, I saw that DHCP Client, DNS Client, AFD, and TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper had all be started. Well, DHCP Client and TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper won't start because of the same reason. "Error 1075: The dependency service does not exist or has been marked for deletion". So I asked myself, what dependencies? I checked, and both of them need the AFD to be started. So I looked in services.msc, but there is no AFD. Is that supposed to happen? How do I fix this? Please help!:4-dontkno

P.S. My router and modem both work perfectly as I have other devices that are wirelessly connected to the network fine.


----------



## Troy_Jollimore (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Cannot renew the IP address*

One thing to think about would be to bring your laptop to another WiFi location and see if you can connect to it. Does the troubleshooting path at the below link seem familar?

AFD won't start - no network anymore - Sysinternals Forums - Page 1


----------



## schishti786 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Cannot renew the IP address*

Unfortunately, it doesn't. However, after reading that webpage provided with your link, I think my problem is slightly different. In his/hers, AFD showed up in system.msc, just not able to be started. For my computer, I don't even have AFD (although I just checked that I do have the file afd.sys in my systems32 folder). How does one get the afd.sys file to show up in services? Urgh what a pain.

I don't know if this will help, but I THINK this problem started after I downloaded Norton Security Suite and ran a full system scan that got rid of some viruses.

The next time I get a chance, I'll take my laptop out to a WiFi hotspot to check it out.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Cannot renew the IP address*

If that version of Nroton includes a firewall, it may be blocking the connection . . try disableing it and if that does not work, uninstall it


----------



## schishti786 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Cannot renew the IP address*

I did... unfortunately it's still not connecting. Any ideas on how to fix?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Cannot renew the IP address*

Let's take a peek at your settings . . 

Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*

Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## schishti786 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Cannot renew the IP address*

Here you go. Being not extremely tech savvy, I don't understand most of it. Hopefully you'll catch something in here that can be fixed. Thanks!

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Sabrina>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Sabrina
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8102/8103/8136 Family PCI
-E FE NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-22-C9-C5-31

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-25-56-BC-7F-69
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Cannot renew the IP address*

recreate the wireless profile you are using so you have to input the wireless encryption key.

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
these are not good and indicate a problem as you are already aware of.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Cannot renew the IP address*

The Default Gateway address is blank. The Default Gateway is your Router, the address should be the same as your DHCP server address (192.168.1.1). Restart the Router, and try connecting to it with an Ethernet cable. Log into the router setup and make sure DHCP is enabled and the wireless password is set etc. Disconnect the Ethernet cable and Then try to log in wirelessly.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Cannot renew the IP address*

"My router and modem both work perfectly as I have other devices that are wirelessly connected to the network fine. " from the OP's first post.

Router is fine. I suspect either a ip conflict or the wireless encryption key is incorrect on the wifi card.

One way to test is give the wifi tcp/ip properties a static ip of
192.168.1.200 ip address
255.255.255.0 subnet mask
192.168.1.1 for gateway and DNS

By doing so we take dhcp and ip addressing out of the loop. If we get a wireless connection it would mean the correct encryption key was inputted for the wifi card.


----------



## schishti786 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Cannot renew the IP address*

I have already tried refreshing my modem and router, but I knew that wasn't a problem anyway. When I inputted the numbers for the static IP address, my internet came on. It worked perfectly fine. So, why can't I use this static IP address always? Do I need an automatic IP address? I know Comcast uses the dynamic IP address, which means it changes every day, but why can't I use the static IP? 

I have tried connecting my internet via ethernet cable, double checked that everything was connected right, restarted the computer, and still no internet. So, even wired in I can't get internet. What makes the static IP work?

EDIT: So I just looked online. Did it cost me anything to set up a satic IP even for a few minutes? I didn't want to pay for just a test run!

Thanks everyone for all of the help!


----------



## schishti786 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Cannot renew the IP address*

Please, I need to know if I had to pay for that test with the IP! I'm am literally shaking with worry that I spent money by assigning a static IP to my computer, though I changed it back instantly!!!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Cannot renew the IP address*

You don't pay anyone for private ip. No one does. You have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Troy_Jollimore (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Cannot renew the IP address*

Yeah. The static IP you're reading about is one that you'd get directly from Comcast or other ISP, one that faces the outside world. Your static IP is internal, which you can use all day...

The reason you wouldn't want to keep the static IP on your wireless is that when you travel with it, you'll lose the ability to connect to many other wireless APs, since you'll be insisting on your same address which might not match their setups. One way to get around this is to enter your static settings in WinXP's 'Alternate Configuration' tab, so that when DHCP fails, it'll use those settings, which will most likely be on your home network.

But I wouldn't be satisfied with a 'patch' fix like that. I'd want to get down to the root of the issue so it won't crop up again. So from what you've said so far...

Router - Should be fine because other devices and notebooks connect to it flawlessly and get Internet.

However, now you've added that YOUR notebook won't get an address from your router even when WIRED in. This would indicate a DHCP (automatic IP address) issue. Now it shouldn't be on the router side, because it plays well with all the other devices. (It's VERY important that you verify this.) That would mean that your computer is having an issue getting a DHCP address. Which leads us back to trying it at a WiFi hotspot.

I'm betting it won't work.


----------



## schishti786 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Cannot renew the IP address*

Well, my dad is taking it into work tomorrow to try to hook it up to the work WiFi. There are three other laptops as well as two iMacs, all that connect successfully to the internet wirelessly through the router. It's only my laptop that's having difficulties. I'm pretty sure it's a dhcp problem because it's not "started" because an error message saying the dependency service does not exist or has been marked for deletion, as stated earlier. Is there any way to revert to original settings or reinstall the dhcp or somehow fix it? Thanks for the savior on the IP address, I was really worried. A side question: what's the difference between the IP address that you gave me and the one that Comcast assigns?


----------



## Troy_Jollimore (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Cannot renew the IP address*

IP Addresses are assigned by a few International organizations to various companies. These are then assigned (sold) to other, smaller companies as needed. My company, for example, has a single, static IP address assigned to it that we communicate to the outside world through. It has to be static (it doesn't these days, but I'm keeping things simple  ) so that any computer in the World will know how to contact us.

That's similar to the address Comcast assigns you. This is commonly known as an 'external' IP address.

Sitting at that address is a router. What that router does, through a neat procedure called 'NAT' (Network Address Translation) is remembers which computer BEHIND the router belongs to a particular request going to/coming from your external IP address. So you can assign a computer attached to your router (and this can be far away from it as well) what's referred to as an 'internal' IP address. There are several designated ranges for these addresses. A very popular range is '192.168.1.x' (x=1 to 254)...

Sound familiar? So Comcast only 'sees' your external address. Behind your router, you can do whatever you want with the pre-defined addresses.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Cannot renew the IP address*

Go to Start/Run and type *services.msc* and press enter. In the Services window scroll down to *DHCP Client *service, double click it. Make sure that the *Startup Type* is *Automatic *and that the service is *Started*.


----------



## schishti786 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Cannot renew the IP address*

Spunk.Funk,
I tried that, and the error message described above popped up. 
Troy_Jollimore,
Thanks for the explanation. It makes a lot more sense now. 
Hopefully, I can somehow fix the dhcp. If I can't, then I'll just keep my computer in my house (I rarely take it out to a different network, anyway) and use the static IP. But, I would really like to get to the root of this issue.


----------



## Troy_Jollimore (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Cannot renew the IP address*



schishti76 said:


> ...it's not "started" because an error message saying the dependency service does not exist or has been marked for deletion...


I hate reading back through longer threads sometimes as well...  He said something about it missing AFD.SYS, IIRC.

Don't worry about it. We'll end up getting it fixed. Life without DHCP is a pain. I think you mentioned that you'd just had a virus that you fixed with Norton. I just had something similar with a system losing all of it's printers. Running Combofix on it must have reversed a malware setting, because it fixed the problem. Maybe downloading it from 'bleepingcomputer.org' and giving it a run-through might prove lucky? You'll have to disable Norton (and any other memory-resident AV program) just before you run it, though.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Cannot renew the IP address*

OK try this: error 1075 the dependency service does not exist or has been marked - Microsoft Answers


----------



## schishti786 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Cannot renew the IP address*

SO I disabled Norton, but I want to find another fix without downloading anything. If worst comes to worst, I will.

spunk.funk,

This really helped! I figured out something. Under device manager, my AFD is up and running. However, the NetBios over Tcp/ip is not in the device manager at all. Hmmm...is there a difference between netbios.sys and netbt.sys? If there is, then I'm somehow missing the netbt.sys...but it's weird because TCP/IP is not started because the dependency is missing/marked for deletion...but the only dependency is AFD, which I just figured out is running. Help?


----------



## Troy_Jollimore (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Cannot renew the IP address*

Weird. What happens if you uninstall your network adapters and let Windows reinstall them?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Cannot renew the IP address*

Netbios over TCP/IP is not supposed to be in the Device Manager, hence it won't be listed there.* TCP/IP /Netbios Helper* should be listed under *services.msc* (is that what you meant?) The *Startup Type* should be *Automatic* and the Service should be *Started*. 
And if you go to Start/Run and type *ncpa.cpl *and press enter, and Right click the *Local Area Connection/Properties/Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)/Properties* make sure that it is set to *Automatically* check for* IP Address *and *DNS Server Address. *


----------



## schishti786 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Cannot renew the IP address*

Well, I solved the problem. Thanks for all the help, but all I had to do was press this tiny button on my laptop that was the OneKey Recovery button, allowing the computer to revert to original factory settings. It cleared up all my problems (the internet is back and strong as ever):grin:. Thanks for everything you guys have done! :wave:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for posting back with the solution . .


----------

